# Croatian (BCS): Odi tamo.



## natasha2000

Imam jednu jezičku nedoumicu. Rekoše mi da je u Hrvata pravilno reći:

Odi tamo.

U srpskom jeziku ova konstrukcija imperativa od glagola "otići" je potpuno besmislena i nemoguća, tako da ja sumnjam da onaj koji mi je ovo rekao, ipak nije u pravu. 
U srpskom jeziku se može reći 'ODI 'VAMO (kao kolokvijalan izraz, HODI u smislu, DOĐI), ali ODI TAMO, nikako. 

Unapred zahvaljujem hrvatskim kolegama na odgovoru.
Nat.


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Imam jednu jezičku nedoumicu. Rekoše mi da je u Hrvata pravilno reći:
> 
> Odi tamo.
> 
> U srpskom jeziku ova konstrukcija imperativa od glagola "otići" je potpuno besmislena i nemoguća, tako da ja sumnjam da onaj koji mi je ovo rekao, ipak nije u pravu.
> U srpskom jeziku se može reći 'ODI 'VAMO (kao kolokvijalan izraz, HODI u smislu, DOĐI), ali ODI TAMO, nikako.



Taj izraz se često koristi u svakodnevnom govoru u sjevernoj Hrvatskoj, ali ne bih rekao da je gramatički pravilan (ja ga nipošto ne bih upotrijebio ni u kakvom formalnom kontekstu). Mislim da se radi upravo o degeneriranom obliku glagola "otići", tj. njegovog imperativa "otiđi". 

"Odi" obično izražava zapovjed slušatelju da se makne nekud dalje od govornika ili da izvrši neku radnju koja barem privremeno uključuje takvo pomicanje. Česti primjeri takve upotrebe su npr. "odi pa vidi" (što bi značilo "idi tamo negdje dalje od mene, pa vidi"), "odi i ne vraćaj se" ili "odi kupi kruh" (ili "odi po kruh").  Naravno, često se čuju i psovke koje imaju format "odi u [različite fraze fokusirane na majčino spolovilo]".  

Općenito, imam osjećaj da imperativ "odi" zvuči nekako blaže i pristojnije nego "idi". "Daj molim te odi..." je obično početak nekakve molbe ili savjeta, dok bi "daj molim te idi..." bio početak oštre zapovjedi ili znak  vrlo ushićenog raspoloženja. 

Ponekad se "odi" koristi i u suprotnom značenju, tj. kao manje-više sinonim za "dođi". U praksi, riječ se praktički nikad ne koristi sama za sebe, tako da je značenje uvijek jasno iz konteksta.


----------



## natasha2000

Hvala, Athaulf, na odgovoru
Znači, koristi se u smislu "idi" ali nisi siguran da je pravilno... (Eh, kad bi Otrovčić naišla sa svojim Velikim Riječnikom Hrvatskog Jezika...)

A reci mi molim te, još nešto.
Koji oblik imperativa od glagola "otići" se koristi češće? Otidi ili Otiđi?
Pravopis iy 1960, (koji mi još uvek koristimo), kaže da su oba oblika pravilna. Ja kažem "otiđi" i "otidi" mi zvuči malo čudno, ali skoro saznah da je "otiđi" u srpskom zastarelo, i da se više koristi "otidi". Kakva je situacija u hrvatskom?


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Koji oblik imperativa od glagola "otići" se koristi češće? Otidi ili Otiđi?
> Pravopis iy 1960, (koji mi još uvek koristimo), kaže da su oba oblika pravilna. Ja kažem "otiđi" i "otidi" mi zvuči malo čudno, ali skoro saznah da je "otiđi" u srpskom zastarelo, i da se više koristi "otidi". Kakva je situacija u hrvatskom?



Pa... ja se ne sjećam da sam ikad čuo da netko u Hrvatskoj kaže "otidi". Nisam znao da se taj oblik uopće koristi u praksi ni u Srbiji.


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Pa... ja se ne sjećam da sam ikad čuo da netko u Hrvatskoj kaže "otidi". Nisam znao da se taj oblik uopće koristi u praksi ni u Srbiji.


 
Ja sam takodje mislila da je nepravilan. Medjutim, pre neki dan, ljudi mnogo kompetentniji u oblasti gramatike od mene rekoše mi  da je  "otiđi" zastarelo (mada i dalje gramatički pravilno), i da se preporučuje oblik "otidi". Bez obzira na to, meni i dalje lepše zvuči (i prirodnije) oblik "otiđi".


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Ja sam takodje mislila da je nepravilan. Medjutim, pre neki dan, ljudi mnogo kompetentniji u oblasti gramatike od mene rekoše mi  da je  "otiđi" zastarelo (mada i dalje gramatički pravilno), i da se preporučuje oblik "otidi". Bez obzira na to, meni i dalje lepše zvuči (i prirodnije) oblik "otiđi".



Um... intuitivno, meni "otidi" nema srbijanski prizvuk, već mi zvuči sasvim neprirodno i pogrešno, kao nešto što bi rekao netko s govornom manom ili totalni stranac. Analogija s "ići -- idi" ne ide, jer je glagol "otići" drugačije naglašen.

Što je onda s vrlo sličnim glagolom "prići", koji ja intuitivno konjugiram sasvim jednako kao "otići"? Zagovaraju li ti isti eksperti za njega imperativ "pridi" umjesto "priđi"?

Koliko se u praksi uopće "otidi" koristi u Srbiji i govori li itko analogno "pridi"?


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Um... intuitivno, meni "otidi" nema srbijanski prizvuk, već mi zvuči sasvim neprirodno i pogrešno, kao nešto što bi rekao netko s govornom manom ili totalni stranac. Analogija s "ići -- idi" ne ide, jer je glagol "otići" drugačije naglašen.
> 
> Što je onda s vrlo sličnim glagolom "prići", koji ja intuitivno konjugiram sasvim jednako kao "otići"? Zagovaraju li ti isti eksperti za njega imperativ "pridi" umjesto "priđi"?
> 
> Koliko se u praksi uopće "otidi" koristi u Srbiji i govori li itko analogno "pridi"?


 
Ma, kažu mi ljudi da tako piše u Pravopisu iz 1960. I ja se isto toliko čudim kao ti, jer i meni zvuči isto kao i tebi. A ja u Hrvatskoj, osim na moru, nikad nisam provela duže od 15 dana, i to je sada već "davno prošlo vreme", tako da uticaj neki i nisam baš imala gde da pokupim. 
Što se tiče glagola "prići", još uvek kažemo "priđi" a ne "pridi"...  
Stvarno ne znam odakle im to. E, sad ću da pitam.


----------



## natasha2000

Pitala sam. Odgovor je da je *otići/otidi *izuzetak. 

Evo šta kažu:
"У Правопису из 1960. су признати и облици са *ђ* ум. *д*: отиђем, отиђи, отиђох-отиђе, али предност имају Вукови облици са *д*. Други глаголи слож. са ићи имају уједначен образац (в. изаћи)."

Podvučeno je moje.


----------



## !netko!

Meni je tako normalno reći "odi" da stvarno nikad o tome nisam razmišljala kao o nečem pogrešnom. Sad sam u šoku... 

U Hrvatskoj ćeš stvarno rijetko čuti da netko kaže "otiđi", u 99 posto slučajeva se koristi "odi". Na obali se čak ne koristi "otiđi" kao samostalna riječ, nego se kaže "odi ča" (kolokvijalno, naravno). Zapravo, čini mi se da nikad nisam izgovorila "otiđi"...


----------



## natasha2000

!netko! said:


> Meni je tako normalno reći "odi" da stvarno nikad o tome nisam razmišljala kao o nečem pogrešnom. Sad sam u šoku...
> 
> U Hrvatskoj ćeš stvarno rijetko čuti da netko kaže "otiđi", u 99 posto slučajeva se koristi "odi". Na obali se čak ne koristi "otiđi" kao samostalna riječ, nego se kaže "odi ča" (kolokvijalno, naravno). Zapravo, čini mi se da nikad nisam izgovorila "otiđi"...


 
Netko, znači, tebi zvuči sasvim ok "odi tamo"? 
Nemoj da ti je neprijatno , koliko čujem i po Beogradu je sada trenutno veoma uobičajeno reći Odi tamo a ne idi tamo ili otiđi/otidi tamo... 

Zanima me još nešto.
Da li uopšte koristiš "idi tamo"? A otiđi? I kako ti zvuče ove dve reči?


----------



## !netko!

Ne, čini mi se da nikad ne koristim "otiđi". Jednostavno mi ta riječ nije u vokabularu. Kako mi zvuči? Hm...Zvuči mi pomalo službeno. Koristim glagol "otići" u svim drugim oblicima, ali u imperativu ne...

A "idi" isto previše ne koristim. Zapravo, rekla bih npr. "idi po to" ili "idi tamo" ako to treba brzo obaviti ili ako se to mora obaviti prije nečeg drugog (tj. u mom mozgu "idi tamo" znači "odi brzo tamo" ili "odi najprije tamo"). Ali to je najvjerojatnije samo neki nepostojeći koncept, prisutan samo u mojoj glavi, jer baš u njemu ne vidim neke logike). 

Ipak, za razliku od "otiđi", "idi tamo" mi ne zvuči toliko neobično...


----------



## natasha2000

!netko! said:


> Ne, čini mi se da nikad ne koristim "otiđi". Jednostavno mi ta riječ nije u vokabularu. Kako mi zvuči? Hm...Zvuči mi pomalo službeno. Koristim glagol "otići" u svim drugim oblicima, ali u imperativu ne...
> 
> A "idi" isto previše ne koristim. Zapravo, rekla bih npr. "idi po to" ili "idi tamo" ako to treba brzo obaviti ili ako se to mora obaviti prije nečeg drugog (tj. u mom mozgu "idi tamo" znači "odi brzo tamo" ili "odi najprije tamo"). Ali to je najvjerojatnije samo neki nepostojeći koncept, prisutan samo u mojoj glavi, jer baš u njemu ne vidim neke logike).
> 
> Ipak, za razliku od "otiđi", "idi tamo" mi ne zvuči toliko neobično...


 
Iz kog dela Hrvatske si, ako nije tajna? (Ako ne želiš da kažeš, savim je ok. No problem. )


----------



## !netko!

Ma ok je. Iz Primorja.


----------



## natasha2000

!netko! said:


> Ma ok je. Iz Primorja.


 
Tako sam nešto i pretpostavljala. Zapravo, nisam znala odakle si, ali sam skoro bila sigurna odakle nisi.
Jedna devojka iz Zagreba sa kojom sam ovde nedavno razgovarala mi reče da ona ne koristi "odi tamo". 
Hvala vam oboma na odgovorima. Čovek se uči dok je živ.


----------



## !netko!

natasha2000 said:


> Čovek se uči dok je živ.


 
Slažem se. Pa zato smo tu u forumu


----------



## Athaulf

!netko! said:


> U Hrvatskoj ćeš stvarno rijetko čuti da netko kaže "otiđi", u 99 posto slučajeva se koristi "odi".



Problem je u tome što je imperativ drugog lica jednine sam po sebi grub i neformalan način izražavanja -- u bilo kakvom formalnom govoru se praktički uvijek koristi drugo lice množine iz poštovanja ili se imperativ sasvim izbjegava. Zato nije čudo da takvi imperativi intenzivno mutiraju u svakodnevnom govoru, jer nema nekakvog relativno uobičajenog formalnog oblika po kojem bi ljudi prosuđivali njihovu pravilnost.

Meni "odi" isto zvuči sasvim prirodno, ali kad stanem i razmislim kako bi se "otići" treblo konjugirati, intuitivno mi se pravilnim čini imperativ "otiđi", analogno s "priđi", "siđi" itd.


----------

